# Zoe at Albuquerque specialty show



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I did get a brief movie and some photos of Zoe. The video is at: https://youtu.be/9hg4UUpN3Oo


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Grrrrrrrr. I am having a terrible time with posting! That's the wrong UTube address. Just search for "Enchanted Poodle Club" in YouTube.

I'm going to try uploading the photos one more time. It keeps telling me the text is too long when I paste in a photo.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I put the photos in an album - let's see if that works:

Picture 1:









Picture 2 -


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Johanna she is beautiful! I will look for the video later.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Joanna, she is gorgeous in her conti - such an expressive face and elegant mover.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Very elegant girl !


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Betty is such a pro. Zoe is in excellent hands. Go Zoe Go!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Holy mackerel, she is one of the prettiest minis I've ever seen! :adore: And I didn't even see the video!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you for the nice compliments. Zoe thanks you, too.

Betty and I think that her head resembles the Aizbel poodles - if you are old enough to remember them!

Now if the inside of her head will just mature! I need to get lots of men to pet her so she gets over her negative attitude toward men. Some of her skittish behavior, though, was probably due to her coming in season for the first time on Saturday.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love how she moves! I like when you can look at a dog, and know it is a female by its sweet face! Pretty pretty girl!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna she is gorgeous!!! Love the pictures and the video! Thanks so much for sharing. She looks so lovely and grown up in her big girl trim. Were you at the show today when they had the scare? All my fb friends were posting about it. Grateful no one was hurt.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I couldn’t see the YouTube video She is poodle perfection.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh wow! Zoe is so elegant and gorgeous. Loved the video of her at the show. She certainly is a pretty face.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

ChinchillaFuzzy I stayed home yesterday. What happened at the show?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow! She is SPECTACULAR!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a beauty you have - elegant.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is just lovely


----------

